# Planning on new chicks



## chickid443 (May 9, 2013)

I'm getting some fertile eggs soon and want to know the best way to hatch them of I use one of my buff orpingtons?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have one that is broody, that is probably the best way to hatch them. If you have no broody you will need an incubator.


----------



## chickid443 (May 9, 2013)

Okay thanks! Yeah both of my buffies are broody so I think I'll go with that.


----------

